# Quint converter. Что за система?



## oleg45120 (1 Фев 2014)

Друзья, несколько раз слышал, что существует выборная система Quint converter. Что она из себя представляет? Кто играет на таких инструментах? Может видео есть?


----------



## диапазон64 (1 Фев 2014)

*oleg45120*,
Олег, действительно такая система существует ( или во всяком случае использовалась ранее). Она была придумана Билом Палмером, а в последствии запатентована итальянским производителем TITANO. Выборная система там довольна "прикольная", разработанная для "облегчения" игры в выборке. ( там просто аппликатура по до мажору работает с любой кнопки; отключаются просто аккорды) Скажу сразу, что система Квин Конвертер - не для академического исполнения и обширного применения она себе не нашла. вот ссылка на ВИДЕО 



Почитать объяснение как она работает более подробно можно ниже-
The Titano Palmer Йгште Convertor is the easiest and the most popular FreeBass converter system. This Titano's converter quint accordion uses the very same note sequence that accordionists already knew from their stradella basses without other free bass mechanism's added size and weight. The fundamental and counter bass rows repeat in the chords three times: the fundamental and counter bass are the lowest octave while the major and minor chords are the next higher octave, and the 7th and diminished chords become the highest octave. By one push of a button, the player converts the stradella (standard) bass machine to a FreeBass system permitting the player to form desired chords or play single notes as the music may require. You can immediately enjoy almost all the exiting regular piano scores without special re-arrangement for accordion.


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (2 Фев 2014)

Это довольно простая система выборки, в своё время довольно распостранённая в США. Её приписывают Галла-Рини. 
Работает просто - первые два ряда басов (те, которые ближе к меху и регистрам) остаются, как были, следующие два ряда - то же самое (как басы, только октавой выше), следующие два ряда - ещё октавой выше, и иногда её делают восьмирядкой, чтобы были ещё два ряда, и, следовательно, ещё одна октава. Я лично видел такой Титано у доктора Шиммеля в Нью-Йорке, у него был ближе к мехам седьмой неполный ряд. 
В принципе, у такой выборки диапазон явно меньше - вместо 55-58-ми звуков на "полном" аккордеоне при системе В или С, у квинтовой выборки там только три октавы (или четыре при восьми рядах). Преимущество - не надо переучиваться с готовой системы на выборную (ведь каждые два ряда такая же система, как и в готовом басу).
Acme Accordion School, с которой я имею дело, как раз покровительствует этой выборной системе (и марке Титано). Доктор Мак-Мэйган, с другой стороны, против этой выборной системы. Его Джульетти имеет выборную C-system (девятирядка). 
Следует отметить, что один из пионеров выборного аккордеона в США Джулио Джульетти как раз придерживался такого мнения. Он хотел оснастить выборной C-system все аккордеоны США и научить американцев играть на выборке в первую очередь, но этот проект приказал долго жить, в частности, из-за краха аккордеона в США, однако осталось много хороших инструментов (старые Джульетти производились Zero Sette, и имеют хорошее качество и хороший звук. Среди них есть и хроматические аккордеоны. Сегодняшние Джульетти не такого качества). 
Хорошо, что Вы поставили видео нашего магазина в Филадельфии Liberty Bellows, где настройщица Ким Тайс демонстрирует инструмент. К сожалению, Ким ушла с работы, и магазин нуждается в настойщике. Хозяин магазина, Майкл, спрашивал, реально ли привезти настройщика из России.


----------



## IV-4-04 (2 Фев 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5qXSEGn8P4


----------



## oleg45120 (3 Фев 2014)

всем спасибо!


----------



## диапазон64 (3 Фев 2014)

DiegoVaz3 писал:


> Хозяин магазина, Майкл, спрашивал, реально ли привезти настройщика из России.


Конечно же, не реально
DiegoVaz3 писал:


> старые Джульетти. .. имеют хорошее качество и хороший звук


Со старыми Gulietti сталкивался несколько раз. У самого в прошлом был кнопочный гот. -выб. аккордеон Джульетти ( поигрывал на нём некоторое время " для души"). Остался не в восторге.

DiegoVaz3 писал:


> К сожалению, Ким ушла с работы


Ушла не сама, просто t&#96; вежливо "попросили" уйти. Потому и ушла. Там был ряд причин.


----------



## Alexei (3 Фев 2014)

DiegoVaz3 писал:


> видео нашего магазина в Филадельфии Liberty Bellows, где настройщица Ким Тайс демонстрирует инструмент. К сожалению, Ким ушла с работы, и магазин нуждается в настойщике.



Не знаю как она настраивает... но слушать ёе игру достаточно напряжно... не могли кого-то кто умеет играть пригласить? -- А она сняла похоже не одну сотню клипов... Да и позиция рук, инструмента -- ну сплошной дилетантизм... Впрочем для тех же дилетантов и расчитано...

Может хоть теперь найдут кого-то кто умеет играть...


----------

